# Putin: L’Occidente usa il popolo ucraino



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Putin in un video discorso ai partecipanti all'incontro dei ministri della Difesa dei Paesi della Csi e dell'Organizzazione per la Cooperazione di Shanghai ha accusato l’occidente di star cercando con tutti i mezzi di mantenere il proprio predominio.
Per Putin il popolo ucraino è diventato vittima di queste aspirazioni occidentali.
Putin ha aggiunto che ora si vedono le gravi conseguenze di tali azioni in Ucraina. Secondo il leader russo per un certo numero di anni, l'Occidente ha spudoratamente sottratto e sfruttato le risorse dell’Ucraina, ha incoraggiato il genocidio e il terrore nel Donbass, ha trasformato l'Ucraina in una colonia e ora ne usa il popolo come carne da macello, come ariete contro la Russia.
Per Putin l’Occidente continuando a fornire all'Ucraina armi e munizioni, inviando mercenari, la sta spingendo su un percorso suicida.

*Putin: "Un accordo sull'Ucraina è inevitabile."*


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin in un video discorso ai partecipanti all'incontro dei ministri della Difesa dei Paesi della Csi e dell'Organizzazione per la Cooperazione di Shanghai ha accusato l’occidente di star cercando con tutti i mezzi di mantenere il proprio predominio.
> Per Putin il popolo ucraino è diventato vittima di queste aspirazioni occidentali.
> Putin ha aggiunto che ora si vedono le gravi conseguenze di tali azioni in Ucraina. Secondo il leader russo per un certo numero di anni, l'Occidente ha spudoratamente sottratto e sfruttato le risorse dell’Ucraina, ha incoraggiato il genocidio e il terrore nel Donbass, ha trasformato l'Ucraina in una colonia e ora ne usa il popolo come carne da macello, come ariete contro la Russia.
> Per Putin l’Occidente continuando a fornire all'Ucraina armi e munizioni, inviando mercenari, la sta spingendo su un percorso suicida.



Ti sarebbe piaciuto conquistare l' Ucraina facilmente, eh.
Andata male Osama, probabilmente vincerai alla lunga ma sarà dolorosissima.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin in un video discorso ai partecipanti all'incontro dei ministri della Difesa dei Paesi della Csi e dell'Organizzazione per la Cooperazione di Shanghai ha accusato l’occidente di star cercando con tutti i mezzi di mantenere il proprio predominio.
> Per Putin il popolo ucraino è diventato vittima di queste aspirazioni occidentali.
> Putin ha aggiunto che ora si vedono le gravi conseguenze di tali azioni in Ucraina. Secondo il leader russo per un certo numero di anni, l'Occidente ha spudoratamente sottratto e sfruttato le risorse dell’Ucraina, ha incoraggiato il genocidio e il terrore nel Donbass, ha trasformato l'Ucraina in una colonia e ora ne usa il popolo come carne da macello, come ariete contro la Russia.
> Per Putin l’Occidente continuando a fornire all'Ucraina armi e munizioni, inviando mercenari, la sta spingendo su un percorso suicida.


è vero, come lui sta usando quello russo.
ed è lui che ha iniziato il tutto!


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è vero, come lui sta usando quello russo.
> ed è lui che ha iniziato il tutto!



Su, sto qui può benissimo arrivare da una famiglia mafiosa stile anni 50'

Alla fine blatera, ma l'unico motivo per cui gli danno retta è sta velata minaccia atomica sempre in sottofondo.
Un mafioso e poco più.

Se fosse stata una qualunque altra Nazione, staremmo già facendo il barbecue sulle braci del palazzo del governo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin in un video discorso ai partecipanti all'incontro dei ministri della Difesa dei Paesi della Csi e dell'Organizzazione per la Cooperazione di Shanghai ha accusato l’occidente di star cercando con tutti i mezzi di mantenere il proprio predominio.
> Per Putin il popolo ucraino è diventato vittima di queste aspirazioni occidentali.
> Putin ha aggiunto che ora si vedono le gravi conseguenze di tali azioni in Ucraina. Secondo il leader russo per un certo numero di anni, l'Occidente ha spudoratamente sottratto e sfruttato le risorse dell’Ucraina, ha incoraggiato il genocidio e il terrore nel Donbass, ha trasformato l'Ucraina in una colonia e ora ne usa il popolo come carne da macello, come ariete contro la Russia.
> Per Putin l’Occidente continuando a fornire all'Ucraina armi e munizioni, inviando mercenari, la sta spingendo su un percorso suicida.


*
Putin: "Un accordo sull'Ucraina è inevitabile."*


----------



## Swaitak (9 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin in un video discorso ai partecipanti all'incontro dei ministri della Difesa dei Paesi della Csi e dell'Organizzazione per la Cooperazione di Shanghai ha accusato l’occidente di star cercando con tutti i mezzi di mantenere il proprio predominio.
> Per Putin il popolo ucraino è diventato vittima di queste aspirazioni occidentali.
> Putin ha aggiunto che ora si vedono le gravi conseguenze di tali azioni in Ucraina. Secondo il leader russo per un certo numero di anni, l'Occidente ha spudoratamente sottratto e sfruttato le risorse dell’Ucraina, ha incoraggiato il genocidio e il terrore nel Donbass, ha trasformato l'Ucraina in una colonia e ora ne usa il popolo come carne da macello, come ariete contro la Russia.
> Per Putin l’Occidente continuando a fornire all'Ucraina armi e munizioni, inviando mercenari, la sta spingendo su un percorso suicida.
> ...


ha stufato, andrei ad esportare in Iran adesso


----------



## sacchino (9 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin in un video discorso ai partecipanti all'incontro dei ministri della Difesa dei Paesi della Csi e dell'Organizzazione per la Cooperazione di Shanghai ha accusato l’occidente di star cercando con tutti i mezzi di mantenere il proprio predominio.
> Per Putin il popolo ucraino è diventato vittima di queste aspirazioni occidentali.
> Putin ha aggiunto che ora si vedono le gravi conseguenze di tali azioni in Ucraina. Secondo il leader russo per un certo numero di anni, l'Occidente ha spudoratamente sottratto e sfruttato le risorse dell’Ucraina, ha incoraggiato il genocidio e il terrore nel Donbass, ha trasformato l'Ucraina in una colonia e ora ne usa il popolo come carne da macello, come ariete contro la Russia.
> Per Putin l’Occidente continuando a fornire all'Ucraina armi e munizioni, inviando mercenari, la sta spingendo su un percorso suicida.
> ...


Ma sto Putin ha gli occhi a mandorla? Parla sempre di 'occidente'.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Su, sto qui può benissimo arrivare da una famiglia mafiosa stile anni 50'
> 
> Alla fine blatera, ma l'unico motivo per cui gli danno retta è sta velata minaccia atomica sempre in sottofondo.
> Un mafioso e poco più.
> ...


senza atomica in 3 giorni li radevano al suolo, peccato.
si starebbe alla grande senza sti esaltati col czo piccolo.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ma sto Putin ha gli occhi a mandorla? Parla sempre di 'occidente'.



Se fa ancora un' operazione di chirurgia facciale è probabile.

Ma a me è l'unica cosa che urta.

Si è giocato la mia pazienza, per quel NULLA che vale, prima quando ha iniziato a minacciare le armi nucleari, e poi definitivamente quando ha iniziato a parlare del nemico "occidentale", siccome il mio culo è occidentale per la proprietà transitiva è mio nemico.

Se distruggeva con umiltà l'Ucraina mi sarei offeso meno, ma non è andata cosi, di conseguenza se domani si spara in bocca mi farebbe soltanto che un grosso favore.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin: "Un accordo sull'Ucraina è inevitabile."*



inevitabile, ogni guerra ha come fine un accordo. Dopo 10 mesi possiamo finalmente dire che l'invasione dell'Ucraina è stato un fallimento militare di proporzioni cosmiche. Molte lacune che sottolineavano gli esperti militari si sono rivelate vere, soprattutto quelle su un esercito altamente demotivato e dove la corruzione regna sovrana. Vediamo quali potrebbero essere le vie di uscita. Putin ha bisogno di qualcosa da vendere al popolo russo o come farà a giustificare le migliaia di morti di giovani soldati russi? Ogni leader in Russia tornato a casa con una sconfitta militare è durato poco e finito male.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> inevitabile, ogni guerra ha come fine un accordo. Dopo 10 mesi possiamo finalmente dire che l'invasione dell'Ucraina è stato un fallimento militare di proporzioni cosmiche. Molte lacune che sottolineavano gli esperti militari si sono rivelate vere, soprattutto quelle su un esercito altamente demotivato e dove la corruzione regna sovrana. Vediamo quali potrebbero essere le vie di uscita. Putin ha bisogno di qualcosa da vendere al popolo russo o come farà a giustificare le migliaia di morti di giovani soldati russi? Ogni leader in Russia tornato a casa con una sconfitta militare è durato poco e finito male.



Fossi un russo, impalerei fra atroci sofferenze Putin, ma non per la guerra, ma perché la Russia potrebbe tranquillamente essere una delle Nazioni più floride del pianeta.

Invece e solo un gruppo di usurpatori dove ci sono migliaia di ultra ricchi corrotti e un sacco di poveracci.


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> inevitabile, ogni guerra ha come fine un accordo. Dopo 10 mesi possiamo finalmente dire che l'invasione dell'Ucraina è stato un fallimento militare di proporzioni cosmiche. Molte lacune che sottolineavano gli esperti militari si sono rivelate vere, soprattutto quelle su un esercito altamente demotivato e dove la corruzione regna sovrana. Vediamo quali potrebbero essere le vie di uscita. Putin ha bisogno di qualcosa da vendere al popolo russo o *come farà a giustificare le migliaia di morti di giovani soldati russi?* Ogni leader in Russia tornato a casa con una sconfitta militare è durato poco e finito male.


dipende dall'accordo internazionale, se sarà conveniente per gli interessi russi verrà venduto come successo dell'operazione speciale
esattamente gli stessi problemi che ha Zelensky, in proporzione maggiore visto che le vittime e i disastri sono peggiori.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fossi un russo, impalerei fra atroci sofferenze Putin, ma non per la guerra, ma perché la Russia potrebbe tranquillamente essere una delle Nazioni più floride del pianeta.
> 
> Invece e solo un gruppo di usurpatori dove ci sono migliaia di ultra ricchi corrotti e un sacco di poveracci.



sono praticamente in 140 milioni in un territorio di 17 milioni di km quadrati, quasi 60 volte l'Italia. Sono i primi esportatori al mondo di praticamente qualsiasi roba che esiste. E niente, non ce la fanno. Il problema per i russi è che sto tizio, avrà sì migliorato la sicurezza a livello "strada" ma ha distrutto ogni istituzione democratica, de facto è tutto in mano a una cricca di amici e amichetti corrotti. Si preannunciano anni duri nel dopo - Putin.


----------



## ROQ (9 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Putin non esclude un cambio della dottrina nucleare russa ipotizzando un attacco nucleare preventivo per disarmare i nemici.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin non esclude un cambio della dottrina nucleare russa ipotizzando un attacco nucleare preventivo per disarmare i nemici.



Il suo suicidio 

Anzi no, quello dei russi 
Lui se la darebbe a gambe levate


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il suo suicidio
> 
> Anzi no, quello dei russi
> Lui se la darebbe a gambe levate



Per me non è così “fesso” da farlo davvero.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me non è così “fesso” da farlo davvero.



Penso come te, ma prima o poi, magari fra 200 anni qualcuno sta follia la farà, e son sicuro che anche nel futuro fino a due minuti prima ci sarà stato qualcuno che avrà detto "ma no, sta bluffando"


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Penso come te, ma prima o poi, magari fra 200 anni qualcuno sta follia la farà, e son sicuro che anche nel futuro fino a due minuti prima ci sarà stato qualcuno che avrà detto "ma no, sta bluffando"



Sei proiettato troppo avanti. Ora bisogna solo limitare i danni.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei proiettato troppo avanti. Ora bisogna solo limitare i danni.



No al contrario, intendevo proprio altro.
Che pure io la penso come te, e cioè che non farà la sciocchezza, ma la certezza non ce l' ho affatto!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No al contrario, intendevo proprio altro.
> Che pure io la penso come te, e cioè che non farà la sciocchezza, ma la certezza non ce l' ho affatto!



Sai come me che l’equilibrio tra le potenze mondiali si basa proprio sull’incertezza.


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

*Putin commenta l'intervista di due giorni fa della Merkel (accordi di Minsk servivano a rafforzare l'Ucraina mentre il conflitto era congelato in Donbass, NDR)

"Sono una grande delusione, non me lo sarei mai aspettato dall'ex cancelliera della Germania. *
*La Russia avrebbe dovuto cominciare prima l'operazione in Ucraina ma pensavamo di trovare una soluzione nell'ambito di Minsk-2. *
*Le parole della Merkel dimostrano che nessuno, nemmeno l'Europa, aveva la minima intenzione di rispettare gli Accordi, tutto ciò che volevano era riempire l'Ucraina di armi"*


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Putin commenta l'intervista di due giorni fa della Merkel (accordi di Minsk servivano a rafforzare l'Ucraina mentre il conflitto era congelato in Donbass, NDR)
> 
> "Sono una grande delusione, non me lo sarei mai aspettato dall'ex cancelliera della Germania. *
> *La Russia avrebbe dovuto cominciare prima l'operazione in Ucraina ma pensavamo di trovare una soluzione nell'ambito di Minsk-2. *
> *Le parole della Merkel dimostrano che nessuno, nemmeno l'Europa, aveva la minima intenzione di rispettare gli Accordi, tutto ciò che volevano era riempire l'Ucraina di armi"*



Si sarebbe potuta riassumere cosi:

PUTIN: "gne gne"


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

OT: ma degli arresti degli integerrimi eurodeputati de sinistra che stanno avvenendo a Bruxelles?

Quelli sbraitavano per i diritti lgbtxxdfgtry calpestati in Qatar. Nel frattempo si intascavano belle mazzette qatariote...non olet diceva Vespasiano...


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> OT: ma degli arresti degli integerrimi eurodeputati de sinistra che stanno avvenendo a Bruxelles?
> 
> Quelli sbraitavano per i diritti lgbtxxdfgtry calpestati in Qatar. Nel frattempo si intascavano belle mazzette qatariote...non olet diceva Vespasiano...



Ah era di sinistra quel cicciotto che hanno arrestato? Ho goduto non poco.
C' aveva proprio la faccia (e la panza) dell' intrallazzatore.

Comunque basta con sta destra e sinistra dai, sono solo discussioni fra noi poveracci queste.

A sinistra fanno schifo, ma il governo attuale sta facendo porcherie che se non si fermano rischiano seriamente di essere il peggior Governo della storia della Repubbblica...


----------



## vota DC (9 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> senza atomica in 3 giorni li radevano al suolo, peccato.
> si starebbe alla grande senza sti esaltati col czo piccolo.


Senza atomica entravano nella Nato venticinque anni fa dato che lo hanno chiesto pure prima degli ucraini. E gli ucraini restituivano i territori ai vicini perché non avevano più i russi con atomica che li aiutavano a bullizzare i paesi dell'est Europa.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ah era di sinistra quel cicciotto che hanno arrestato? Ho goduto non poco.
> C' aveva proprio la faccia (e la panza) dell' intrallazzatore.
> 
> Comunque basta con sta destra e sinistra dai, sono solo discussioni fra noi poveracci queste.
> ...




No, no, in questo la distinzione si deve fare. Questi sono marci uguale, però, non si sa perché, si arrogano il diritto di fare la morale agli altri.


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si sarebbe potuta riassumere cosi:
> 
> PUTIN: "gne gne"


è un discorso inattaccabile e lo sai bene, sono gli stessi politici occidentali ad offrirgli queste risposte sul piatto d'argento


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è un discorso inattaccabile, sono gli stessi occidentali ad offrirgli queste risposte sul piatto d'argento



Si si, se avesse una benché minima importanza il pensiero di Putin si, in assoluto hai ragione.
Si trova sempre un qualcosa di pazialmente logico nei discorsi di entrambe le parti, dai.

Peccato che la sua idea ha lo stesso valore di uno sterco, per quanto mi riguarda.

Quindi è solo un gne gne


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dipende dall'accordo internazionale, se sarà conveniente per gli interessi russi verrà venduto come successo dell'operazione speciale
> esattamente gli stessi problemi che ha Zelensky, in proporzione maggiore visto che le vittime e i disastri sono peggiori.



Come credi uscirà dai futuri accordi internazionali? Non siamo nel 2014, non gli sarà concesso nulla. Al massimo riguardo al Dombass gli sarà riconosciuto formalmente qualcosina, giusto per fargli mantenere il potere in Russia, visto che è sempre meglio mantenere sul trono un vecchio rimbambito di cui si sa già tutto.
Putin ha perso su tutta la linea ed è accerchiato, la storia del fronte asiatico contro l'Occidente è sempre stata una favoletta che poteva convincere giusto gli anti-Americani convinti.
E' un peccato comunque vedere un vecchio trombone nostalgico rovinare tutto dopo anni ed anni di ricostruzione post-regime e rapporti riallacciati con il resto dell'Europa con fatica e non solo dal punto di vista commerciale.


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Come credi uscirà dai futuri accordi internazionali? Non siamo nel 2014, non gli sarà concesso nulla.


allora la guerra non finirà, ma a chi giova questo ?
non certo alla popolazione ucraina e neanche a noi europei
appunto che non siamo nel 2014 la Russia non si fiderà più delle buone intenzioni, visto che gli stessi politici hanno ammesso che gli accordi di Minsk fossero una farsa, come minimo deve stare in Costituzione ucraina la neutralità e non ci deve essere mezzo scambio militare con gli occidentali


----------



## ROQ (10 Dicembre 2022)

Finita la partita sulla rai è partito l'ennesimo servizio vomitevole sull'ucraina, una roba davvero inascoltabile che pensavo in un mondo normale potesse fare ricredere anche uno che ha votato SEL, ma evidentemente sono un illuso io.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è un discorso inattaccabile e lo sai bene, sono gli stessi politici occidentali ad offrirgli queste risposte sul piatto d'argento



Lassa perde, il discorso della merkel parla chiaro, ovviamente per chi lo vuole capire fino in fondo e per chi non parte prevenuto in quanto "occidentale"


----------



## Andris (10 Dicembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E' un peccato comunque vedere un vecchio trombone nostalgico rovinare tutto dopo anni ed anni di ricostruzione post-regime e rapporti riallacciati con il resto dell'Europa con fatica e non solo dal punto di vista commerciale.


quella di Putin è solo una riposta, giusta o sbagliata ma sicuramente tardiva come ha amesso lui stesso, a una situazione precedente che non ha creato lui ma chi ha tentato di sottrarre Kiev all'influenza di Mosca.
tu immagina se in Messico arrivassero politici russi a fomentare una rivolta urbana nella capitale e creare le basi di un governo contrario agli Stati Uniti
te lo immagini ?
ecco questo è successo a Kiev con il defunto McCain, Nuland etc
è tutto documentato da anni
i leader delle persone in piazza hanno avuto tutti ruoli politici, gli americani hanno stilato la lista di consulenti e ministri
sembra una roba folle di un paese da un altro mondo ma è successa davvero

la normalità sarebbe stata far fine il mandato di Yanukovich e poi la popolazione avrebbe deciso se avesse governato bene o male
questa è una parvenza di democrazia, non quello che hanno fatto gli americani a Maidan
in altri quartieri di Kiev si viveva normalmente, in tante altre città ucraine si manifestava contro Maidan.
un manipolo di persone è stato spinto a far cadere il governo e cambiare le sorti di una nazione


----------



## Andris (10 Dicembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Finita la partita sulla rai è partito l'ennesimo servizio vomitevole sull'ucraina, una roba davvero inascoltabile che pensavo in un mondo normale potesse fare ricredere anche uno che ha votato SEL, ma evidentemente sono un illuso io.


l'altro giorno al tg3 per due volte, sia al tg3 con l'inviata Fabrizi da Odessa delle 19 sia all'edizione notturna del direttore Mannoni in studio, hanno fabbricato l'ennesima fake news arrivando a dire che l'ennesima bomba ucraina a Donetsk appartenesse ai russi e addirittura parlavano dei bombardamenti russi con la regia che mandava le immagini delle conseguenze della bomba sparata dagli ucraini al mercato di Donetsk.

questi non sono errori, è tutto voluto
così come non avere copertura mediatica dal Donbass autonomo, nessuno riporta le loro ragioni
proprio per influenzare il pensiero degli spettatori e far credere che ci sia brutalità solo da una parte quando gli ucraini fanno le stesse identiche cose in scala ridotta avendo meno possibilità

a Donetsk non c'è l'acqua corrente, e non è un fatto recente, per attacchi degli ucraini ma nessuno lo dice
nella città a dieci minuti di distanza hanno colpito la centrale elettrica, centinaia di migliaia al buio
quando io parlo degli ucraini che soffrono nei commenti non mi riferisco agli ucraini colpiti dai russi ma a tutti, mentre altri hanno creato ucraini di serie a e ucraini di serie b
in Crimea, appena è stata annessa da Mosca, da Kiev hanno tolto elettricità e pure l'acqua brutalmente
e se ora non lo possono più fare è perchè c'è la protezione russa, ma se dipendesse dagli ucraini non avrebbero problemi a lasciare nuovamente la regione nel baratro come rappresaglia.
esattamente quello che fa la Russia colpendo le infrastrutture energetiche ora, loro lo fanno da prima
qua raccontano fantasie di liberali che resistono e terroristi che attaccano quando sono della stessa pasta


----------



## ROQ (10 Dicembre 2022)

a me sembra di essere tornati al periodo del primo covid, con uno scontro tra le due parti senza possibilità di mediazione.

perché ora almeno quella farsa la abbiamo compresa tutti, vero?


----------



## vota DC (10 Dicembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> a me sembra di essere tornati al periodo del primo covid, con uno scontro tra le due parti senza possibilità di mediazione.
> 
> perché ora almeno quella farsa la abbiamo compresa tutti, vero?


Esiste la terza parte in realtà. È quella che "è soltanto contro la Russia" e corteggia i cinesi perché "stanno con l'Occidente e hanno abbandonato la Russia" e due anni fa dicevano chiaramente che bisogna chiudere l'ingresso di persone con gli Usa del cattivone untore Trump e aprire solo quelle di stati sicuro come la Cina.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ma Biden cosa aspetta a lanciare un bel Trident II ???

Oppure un bel pò di armi chimiche da dare a Piotr, non era mica piena l' Ucraina?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Per Kuleba, Ministro degli Esteri dell’ Ucraina, non è ancora il momento per la mediazione.


----------



## JDT (10 Dicembre 2022)

Modi annulla il summit annuale che prevedeva una sua visita a Mosca.

Ovvio, Putin si è fatto già rubare tutto quello che gli serviva  .


----------



## Andris (11 Dicembre 2022)

*la situazione dell'oblast di Odessa è molto grave*

*l'agenzia nazionale dell'energia parla di lavori che possono durare fino a tre mesi per ripristino corrente.
al momento solo le infrastrutture critiche della regione hanno corrente*

*Zelensky invita a partire temporaneamente chi può, ci sono 1.5 milioni di persone al buio


Ansa*


----------



## Andris (11 Dicembre 2022)

*Stoltenberg:*

*"E' una guerra che può diventare una grande guerra a pieno titolo tra la Nato e la Russia. *
*Stiamo lavorando ogni giorno per evitarlo"*

Ansa


meno male che c'è lui a farci ridere pur nelle tragedie: Patch Jens
chissà se il fido Draghi sarà all'altezza nel 2023


----------



## pazzomania (11 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg:*
> 
> *"E' una guerra che può diventare una grande guerra a pieno titolo tra la Nato e la Russia. *
> *Stiamo lavorando ogni giorno per evitarlo"*



Finalmente, basta toni da mammolette!

Ovviamente deve essere tutto un bluff, ma davanti alle minacce di Putin, rispondere sempre con un "come è umano lei" era veramente da sfigato.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2022)

L’Ucraina ha confiscato i beni dell’oligarca russo Yevtushenkov come risarcimento per l’aggressione.​


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Dicembre 2022)

appena ci lascia le penne Lukashenko invaderà la Bielorussia (nemmeno quotato) e inizierà nuovamente la taratella Occidente/NATO cattiva


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> appena ci lascia le penne Lukashenko invaderà la Bielorussia (nemmeno quotato) e inizierà nuovamente la taratella Occidente/NATO cattiva




Perché Putin dovrebbe invadere la Bielorussia? È già di fatto una appendice della Russia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perché Putin dovrebbe invadere la Bielorussia? È già di fatto una appendice della Russia.


perchè presumibilmente appena ci lascia le penne Lukashenko si vorranno affacciare all'Occidente. LO vedono anche loro come vivono i lettoni e i lituani loro confinanti e come vivono nella grande Madre Russia


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> perchè presumibilmente *appena ci lascia le penne Lukashenko* si vorranno affacciare all'Occidente. LO vedono anche loro come vivono i lettoni e i lituani loro confinanti e come vivono nella grande Madre Russia



Verrà “eletto” un degno successore, tranquillo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg:*
> 
> *"E' una guerra che può diventare una grande guerra a pieno titolo tra la Nato e la Russia. *
> *Stiamo lavorando ogni giorno per evitarlo"*
> ...


Fortuna che lavorano per evitarlo


----------



## JDT (11 Dicembre 2022)

.



- quartier generale Wagner colpito a Kadiivka, si parla di perdite molto significative.

- resistenza ucraina inizia le manovre in Crimea: appiccato un incendio e reso inutilizzabile una caserma dove si stavano preparando i nuovi mobilitati. Hanno anche annunciato di avere a disposizione droni handmade a disposizione.

- melitopol è sotto attacco, le difese anti-aeree russe si sono attivate nella "nuova russia" ma hanno respinto poco nulla.

- bakhmut è ancora ucraina, nonostante i siti russi stanno annunciando la presa da settimane.

- Russi annunciano difese antisbarco nella costa Crimea, probabile che la prossima ritirata sia sotto il mar nero


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2022)

L’ex presidente della Russia, Medvedev, ha annunciato che la Russia sta aumentando la produzione di più potenti armi di distruzione, per contrastare la presunta minaccia proveniente dall’Occidente.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’ex presidente della Russia, Medvedev, ha annunciato che la Russia sta aumentando la produzione di più potenti armi di distruzione, per contrastare la presunta minaccia proveniente dall’Occidente.


a proposito... che fine hanno fatto quelle nuove armi laser mai viste?


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a proposito... che fine hanno fatto quelle nuove armi laser mai viste?



Sei curioso di provarle?


----------



## Swaitak (11 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei curioso di provarle?


magari le compra Gerry per fare lo spettacolo nell'intervallo del derby


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> magari le *compra* Gerry per fare lo spettacolo nell'intervallo del derby



Compra? Gerry non compra, investe.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Il consigliere del presidente dell’Ucraina Zelensky, Mykhailo Podolyak, ha affermato che la guerra finirà solo con la sconfitta di Mosca.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il consigliere del presidente dell’Ucraina Zelensky, Mykhailo Podolyak, ha affermato che la guerra finirà solo con la sconfitta di Mosca.


ora gli mandiamo quelli della naja e vinciamo


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ora gli mandiamo quelli della naja e vinciamo



Prevedo diserzioni di massa


----------



## Blu71 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Giorgia Meloni in collegamento con il G7 ha assicurato il pieno sostegno anche militare all’Ucraina.


----------



## Andris (14 Dicembre 2022)

*stamattina cerimonia a Bruxelles per il premio Sakharov a Zelensky

"pensatore libero", sostengono gli eurodeputati mentre le autorità del Belgio continuano a indagare per la corruzione *


----------



## Andris (14 Dicembre 2022)

*la Germania ordina 9,9 miliardi di euro in F35 alla Lockheed Martin per sostituire i suoi vetusti Tornado


Ansa*


----------



## ROQ (14 Dicembre 2022)

va beh in pratica tra poco i cieli gialloblu sopra mosca


----------



## Swaitak (14 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *stamattina cerimonia a Bruxelles per il premio Sakharov a Zelensky
> 
> "pensatore libero", sostengono gli eurodeputati mentre le autorità del Belgio continuano a indagare per la corruzione *


un bel premio russo per il nostro amico


----------



## Andris (14 Dicembre 2022)

*Il parlamento europeo, su proposta del Consiglio europeo, dribbla il veto ungherese e approva con procedura d'urgenza la garanzia di 26 stati europei per i prestiti a Kiev nel 2023*


Ansa


----------



## Andris (14 Dicembre 2022)

*Podolyak, consigliere di Zelensky, afferma che la guerra potrebbe finire tra la primavera e l'estate 2023*

Ansa


solo per resistere a Bakhmut tra feriti gravi e morti stanno cadendo un migliaio di ucraini al giorno
ma andiamo avanti su, c'è tempo per allargare i cimiteri prima che l'ologramma in verde militare si sieda a trattare


----------



## pazzomania (14 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Podolyak, consigliere di Zelensky, afferma che la guerra potrebbe finire tra la primavera e l'estate 2023*


Sembrano i rinnovi a casa Milan

SPOILER: non c'è mai il finale


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *stamattina cerimonia a Bruxelles per il premio Sakharov a Zelensky
> 
> "pensatore libero", sostengono gli eurodeputati mentre le autorità del Belgio continuano a indagare per la corruzione *



Gli manca solo il premio di *Miss* Universo.


----------



## Andris (14 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli manca solo il premio di *Miss* Universo.





>


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

@Andris vuoi proprio farci del male


----------



## Blu71 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Secondo quanto emergerebbe dagli ultimi briefing del presidente Zelensky con i suoi generali, la Russia starebbe ammassando truppe e armi per una nuova grande offensiva invernale in Ucraina. Si potrebbe trattare di un attacco su vasta scala dal Donbass, da sud o anche dalla Bielorussia. Tale attacco potrebbe essere fatto già a gennaio o al massimo a primavera. Si ipotizza che le truppe di Mosca punteranno a respingere le forze ucraine e potrebbero persino organizzare un secondo tentativo di prendere la capitale Kiev.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto emergerebbe dagli ultimi briefing del presidente Zelensky con i suoi generali, la Russia starebbe ammassando truppe e armi per una nuova grande offensiva invernale in Ucraina. Si potrebbe trattare di un attacco su vasta scala dal Donbass, da sud o anche dalla Bielorussia. Tale attacco potrebbe essere fatto già a gennaio o al massimo a primavera. Si ipotizza che le truppe di Mosca punteranno a respingere le forze ucraine e potrebbero persino organizzare un secondo tentativo di prendere la capitale Kiev.



Date del Napalm a Piotr.

Altrimenti alla prima bufera col vento che soffia forte verso est, minaccerei di far saltare un bel reattore a Zaporizhzhia (bluff, ovviamente)


----------



## Blu71 (15 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Date del Napalm a Piotr.*
> 
> Altrimenti alla prima bufera col vento che soffia forte verso est, minaccerei di far saltare un bel reattore a Zaporizhzhia (bluff, ovviamente)



Così se lo fuma?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Paura Kiev 
ma ucraina sta vincendo


----------



## Gunnar67 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Putin.... Putiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin! BASTA CON QUESTA MELMA!


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Dicembre 2022)

Intanto che sto scemo bercia, segnalo che il petrolio russo viene scambiato in queste ore a circa 40 dollari in meno del prezzo di mercato fissato dall'OPEC perchè chi lo prende (principalmente India e Cina) approfitta del fatto che sta facendo un favore ai russi e quindi lo accetta solo a condizioni capestro.
Tic tac tic tac


----------



## Swaitak (17 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Intanto che sto scemo bercia, segnalo che il petrolio russo viene scambiato in queste ore a circa 40 dollari in meno del prezzo di mercato fissato dall'OPEC perchè chi lo prende (principalmente India e Cina) approfitta del fatto che sta facendo un favore ai russi e quindi lo accetta solo a condizioni capestro.
> Tic tac tic tac


e la mafia starà gongolando in questo momento..


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Intanto che sto scemo bercia, segnalo che il petrolio russo viene scambiato in queste ore a circa 40 dollari in meno del prezzo di mercato fissato dall'OPEC perchè chi lo prende (principalmente India e Cina) approfitta del fatto che sta facendo un favore ai russi e quindi lo accetta solo a condizioni capestro.
> Tic tac tic tac


Aho, é da aprile che posti numeri, prezzi, dati, conclusioni, ma sta Russia quando va in default? Quando finirà i missili? Quando crepa Putin?


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Dicembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Aho, é da aprile che posti numeri, prezzi, dati, conclusioni, ma sta Russia quando va in default? Quando finirà i missili? Quando crepa Putin?


Le cose che posto sono tutte vere, mica me li invento i dati, ci lavoro con sta roba qua.
La russia è andata in default a maggio se non ricordo male, postai anche quella notizia.
I missili li ha finiti intorno a giugno, visto che da allora ha iniziato a sparare SOLO armi antiaeree ricalibrate (che NON sono missili) e missili NON di fabbricazione russa (iraniani), oltre ad aver modificato i suoi attacchi da per lo piu missilistici a per lo più droni (anche questi, i cosiddetti Geranium, sono di importazione iraniana).
I missili "autoctoni" russi e sufficientemente tecnologici (kalibr etc) sono scesi da mesi al di sotto della riserva strategica e infatti non vengono piu utilizzati, gli attacchi aerei hanno perso tremendamente di efficacia (i kalibr è un buon risultato intercettarne 4 su 10, ieri su 60 droni ne hanno abbattuti 59 e il sessantesimo ha mancato il bersaglio...) 
Su Putin non ti so dire con certezza, che stia male è fuor di dubbio, ma puo sopravvivere decenni ai malanni come Breznev, oppure possono lanciarlo giù da una finestra o avvelenarlo domani... 
Se lo sapessi non lo scriverei certo qui, ma farei una bella scommessa e mi trasferirei alle Cayman con il ricavato  

Detto ciò mi fa piacere tu abbia battuto un colpo, negli ultimi messi più che reazioni risata non ti ho visto mettere


----------



## Andris (17 Dicembre 2022)

*Borrell esorta la Turchia a unirsi alle sanzioni contro la Russia e la critica*


*risposta di Erdogan in conferenza:

"Borrell non è un mio interlocutore, al massimo può parlare con il ministro degli Esteri.

Non ha né qualità né autorità per decidere le relazioni tra la Turchia e la Russia.*

*I suoi commenti sono ripugnanti"*


non pensavo ci fosse uno peggio di mogherini da cooptare in quel ruolo...tocca dar ragione a Erdogan
la Turchia è attiva per fare compromessi e trattati, non è uno scendiletto americano come Bruxelles


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell esorta la Turchia a unirsi alle sanzioni contro la Russia e la critica*
> 
> 
> *risposta di Erdogan in conferenza:
> ...



Ma quali compromessi, l'unica cosa che interessa ad Erdogan sono gli interessi turchi in Azerbaijan, ovvio che resti attaccato al capezzolo di Vladimir.


----------



## Andris (17 Dicembre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma quali compromessi, l'unica cosa che interessa ad Erdogan sono gli interessi turchi in Azerbaijan, ovvio che resti attaccato al capezzolo di Vladimir.


compromessi tra le due parti in conflitto, non sugli interessi turchi che sono ovunque peraltro infatti proprio in questi giorni si sta rinsanldando l'asse turco-russo per la Siria con Assad che rivincerà le elezioni nel 2023.
la Turchia è l'unica da febbraio ad essere attiva concretamente in pubblico, infatti l'unica a essere percepita credibile da Ucraina e Russia.
ha organizzato le trattative iniziali, ha organizzato l'accordo per il grano e continua a spingere per far finire la situazione.
gli altri stanno a guardare o peggio partecipano per farla durare più a lungo, è un fatto oggettivo non opinabile
per quanto detesti Erdogan, si sta dimostrando spanne sopra gli altri


----------



## Andris (17 Dicembre 2022)

*il parlamento ucraino approva disegno di legge, criticato anche dalle associazioni anche di categoria occidentali oltre che dai giornalisti ucraini stessi innanzitutto, trasferendo ad un organismo statale la totale gestione dell'informazione e della comunicazione in Ucraina*

*il disegno di legge era arenato dal 2020 in parlamento, per via delle forti polemiche sia nazionali sia internazionali, ora è stato modificato ma in senso restrittivo non come tutele di cui parla l'Europa

le possibilità di intervento politico per multare e sospendere media, rimuovere contenuti, eliminare licenze è così ampia che certe azioni non necessitano neanche di passare dal tribunale*

*giovedì scorso il presidente della Rada ha mandato il disegno di legge a Zelensky, serve solo la sua firma e sarà legge dello stato
non era mai successo in Ucraina un controllo del genere, anche nei primi anni post comunisti.*


----------



## pazzomania (17 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell esorta la Turchia a unirsi alle sanzioni contro la Russia e la critica*
> 
> 
> *risposta di Erdogan in conferenza:
> ...



Bella movimentata sta geopolitica mondiale.
La democrazia, potrebbe faticare, troppo debole.


----------



## Andris (17 Dicembre 2022)

nella stessa settimana in cui lo premiano come "pensatore libero" a Bruxelles, il parlamento ucraino approva questa porcata inaudita...e tanta gente fa finta di niente.

la cosa più grave è non comprendere che tutte queste azioni non siano frutto della guerra, le basi c'erano già prima.
è chiaro che la guerra e lo schieramento di accoliti che minimizzano o ignorano colpevolmente siano un lasciapassare, specie in un parlamento dove la sua lista Servo del popolo domina con l'opposizione purgata, ma non è che prima fosse un liberale rispettoso di tutti e poi da presidente invaso sia diventato un despota.

dopo aver vinto le elezioni facendo il beppe grillo ucraino ponendosi come uomo nuovo con la sua lista civica che allontana la malapolitica, finanziato da un noto oligarca, quando poco più avanti si è reso conto che avrebbe perso le amministrative in tutte le città importanti ha iniziato già a "muoversi" in tal senso.

ha fatto di tutto negli anni scorsi, persino cacciare il presidente della Corte Costituzionale nel 2020 che non rientra minimamente nei suoi poteri e farlo ricercare ora perchè rifugiato all'estero.
immaginate se Meloni domani cacciasse Amato, solo perchè boccia i decreti da lei voluti.

va sottolineato che gli ucraini avessero compreso il soggetto in meno di un anno di tempo, tanto che nel 2020 era inviso alla maggioranza della popolazione

è dal 2019 che agisce così, mentre le persone lo conoscono da febbraio 2022
e gli battono le mani, perchè ogni tot. giorni lo staff al seguito audio-video e gli autori televisivi gli dicono di registrare un video con uno scorcio di Kiev per far vedere di essere in zona.
è una cosa assurda, non è certo il primo nella storia che rimane nel paese durante una guerra.
ok non è fuggito ma questo non toglie che sia un criminale pure lui.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il parlamento ucraino approva disegno di legge, criticato anche dalle associazioni anche di categoria occidentali oltre che dai giornalisti ucraini stessi innanzitutto, trasferendo ad un organismo statale la totale gestione dell'informazione e della comunicazione in Ucraina*
> 
> *il disegno di legge era arenato dal 2020 in parlamento, per via delle forti polemiche sia nazionali sia internazionali, ora è stato modificato ma in senso restrittivo non come tutele di cui parla l'Europa
> 
> ...


quindi recuperiamo una posizione in classifica:
Burkina Faso
Italia 
Ukraine


----------



## vota DC (17 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Le cose che posto sono tutte vere, mica me li invento i dati, ci lavoro con sta roba qua.
> La russia è andata in default a maggio se non ricordo male, postai anche quella notizia.
> I missili li ha finiti intorno a giugno, visto che da allora ha iniziato a sparare SOLO armi antiaeree ricalibrate (che NON sono missili) e missili NON di fabbricazione russa (iraniani), oltre ad aver modificato i suoi attacchi da per lo piu missilistici a per lo più droni (anche questi, i cosiddetti Geranium, sono di importazione iraniana).
> I missili "autoctoni" russi e sufficientemente tecnologici (kalibr etc) sono scesi da mesi al di sotto della riserva strategica e infatti non vengono piu utilizzati, gli attacchi aerei hanno perso tremendamente di efficacia (i kalibr è un buon risultato intercettarne 4 su 10, ieri su 60 droni ne hanno abbattuti 59 e il sessantesimo ha mancato il bersaglio...)
> ...


Quegli scemi degli algerini hanno fatto un accordo affinché siano solo i russi a fornire le armi per loro allontanando per sempre i francesi. Senza quinte colonne i russi non fanno niente, in particolare quelli che blaterano di Russia isolata mentre aprono le porte a Cina, Brasile luliano e oltre a comprare gas e petrolio sottobanco dai russi comprano persino la foglia di fico da paesi satelliti o in commercio con i russi (tra cui l'Algeria stessa) snobbando gli Usa perché la UE sotto sotto ha sempre la presunzione di riuscire a fare le scarpe agli Stati Uniti e lo si è visto con l'atteggiamento quando c'era l'unico degno di premio Nobel come presidente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Borrell esorta la Turchia a unirsi alle sanzioni contro la Russia e la critica
> 
> 
> risposta di Erdogan in conferenza:
> ...



ahahaha il buffone annichilito persino da erdogan


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il parlamento ucraino approva disegno di legge, criticato anche dalle associazioni anche di categoria occidentali oltre che dai giornalisti ucraini stessi innanzitutto, trasferendo ad un organismo statale la totale gestione dell'informazione e della comunicazione in Ucraina*
> 
> *il disegno di legge era arenato dal 2020 in parlamento, per via delle forti polemiche sia nazionali sia internazionali, ora è stato modificato ma in senso restrittivo non come tutele di cui parla l'Europa
> 
> ...


Da sbellicarsi


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il parlamento ucraino approva disegno di legge, criticato anche dalle associazioni anche di categoria occidentali oltre che dai giornalisti ucraini stessi innanzitutto, trasferendo ad un organismo statale la totale gestione dell'informazione e della comunicazione in Ucraina*
> 
> *il disegno di legge era arenato dal 2020 in parlamento, per via delle forti polemiche sia nazionali sia internazionali, ora è stato modificato ma in senso restrittivo non come tutele di cui parla l'Europa
> 
> ...



(Non serve la tessera del Mensa per arrivarci) lucraina sta al covid, ai vaccini, ai tamponi e mer. simile come il Qatargate sta ai clandestini africani. Tutto sotto la nazibandiera di Europa Europa. Pioggia di Satan 2 per la liberazione.


----------



## ROQ (17 Dicembre 2022)

Praticamente anche nell'utopia che l'ucraina (con l'aiuto di mezzo mondo) vincesse la guerra, non avrebbero più ucraini a chiedere di rendere conto ai "nazionalisti" che hanno svenduto terre, asset e anima degli ucraini agli USA e vari privati. Che poi è il sogno degli stessi che hanno finanziato e causato tutto questo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> (Non serve la tessera del Mensa per arrivarci) lucraina sta al covid, ai vaccini, ai tamponi e mer. simile come il Qatargate sta ai clandestini africani. Tutto sotto la nazibandiera di Europa Europa. Pioggia di Satan 2 per la liberazione.


Sballihhhh zelescone é un santoh, bisonnia sacrifacarsih, meritiamoh il nucleareh in testaaaahhh


----------



## pazzomania (17 Dicembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Quegli scemi degli algerini hanno fatto un accordo affinché siano solo i russi a fornire le armi per loro allontanando per sempre i francesi. Senza quinte colonne i russi non fanno niente, in particolare quelli che blaterano di Russia isolata mentre aprono le porte a Cina, Brasile luliano e oltre a comprare gas e petrolio sottobanco dai russi comprano persino la foglia di fico da paesi satelliti o in commercio con i russi (tra cui l'Algeria stessa) snobbando gli Usa perché la UE sotto sotto ha sempre la presunzione di riuscire a fare le scarpe agli Stati Uniti e lo si è visto con l'atteggiamento quando c'era l'unico degno di premio Nobel come presidente.



Impossibile, purtroppo per noi, fare le scarpe agli USA.
Non spendono 700 miliardi l' anno nel settore militare per farsi sorpassare da qualcuno.
Accontentiamoci o armiamoci, per me è uguale, io mi distreggio in ogni situazione.

Il problema è per il prototipo di europeo anti occidentale che tifa contro, che appena finirà lo status quo sarà il primo ad essere schiacciato, ma almeno sorriderà mentre accade.
L' importante nella vita è essere convinti.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il parlamento ucraino approva disegno di legge, criticato anche dalle associazioni anche di categoria occidentali oltre che dai giornalisti ucraini stessi innanzitutto, trasferendo ad un organismo statale la totale gestione dell'informazione e della comunicazione in Ucraina*
> 
> *il disegno di legge era arenato dal 2020 in parlamento, per via delle forti polemiche sia nazionali sia internazionali, ora è stato modificato ma in senso restrittivo non come tutele di cui parla l'Europa
> 
> ...




L’Ucraina è un Paese che rispetta le libertà di tutti. Così hanno stabilito gli USA


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Impossibile, purtroppo per noi, fare le scarpe agli USA.
> Non spendono 700 miliardi l' anno nel settore militare per farsi sorpassare da qualcuno.
> Accontentiamoci o armiamoci, per me è uguale, io mi distreggio in ogni situazione.
> 
> ...


Molti non hanno ancora capito che questo ritmo per loro nel prossimo futuro non sarà possibile.. non è più economia più forte del mondo


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’Ucraina è un Paese che rispetta le libertà di tutti. Così hanno stabilito gli USA


Lucraina è un paese schifoso, di cacca e inutile.
Come ampiamente detto, è una piccola Russia che non ce l’ha fatta. Disgustosi. Ma devono essere Santih perché c’è la guerrahhh


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lucraina è un paese schifoso, di cacca e inutile.
> Come ampiamente detto, è una piccola Russia che non ce l’ha fatta. Disgustosi. Ma devono essere Santih perché c’è la guerrahhh



Non è inutile, agli USA è servito eccome.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è inutile, agli USA è servito eccome.


Beh certo se serve agli USA allora va bene. Infatti ora sono stati santificati.
Che schifo


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh certo se serve agli USA allora va bene. Infatti ora sono stati santificati.
> Che schifo



Sappiamo bene quanti regimi infami esistono tranquillamente perché allineati agli interessi USA.


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2022)

*New York Times:*

*Gli Stati Uniti avevano ricevuto informazione del viaggio al fronte del capo di stato maggiore Gerasimov, non avevano comunicato all'Ucraina l'informazione riservata perchè sapevano che avrebbero provato ad ucciderlo e questo avrebbe portato una probabile guerra diretta con la NATO*


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2022)

*oggi Putin, Lavrov e Shoigu sono a Minsk per incontrare Lukashenko, ministri degli Esteri e della Difesa bielorussi*


Ansa


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *New York Times:
> 
> Gli Stati Uniti avevano ricevuto informazione del viaggio al fronte del capo di stato maggiore Gerasimov, non avevano comunicato all'Ucraina l'informazione riservata perchè sapevano che avrebbero provato ad ucciderlo e questo avrebbe portato una probabile guerra diretta con la NATO*



Stupidi ameriCani.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *New York Times:
> 
> Gli Stati Uniti avevano ricevuto informazione del viaggio al fronte del capo di stato maggiore Gerasimov, non avevano comunicato all'Ucraina l'informazione riservata perchè sapevano che avrebbero provato ad ucciderlo e questo avrebbe portato una probabile guerra diretta con la NATO*




Gli USA decidono, come sempre, quello che è giusto e quello che non lo è.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Lukashenko, Presidente della Bielorussia ha affermato: Dispiegheremo i sistemi missili Iskander S400 forniti dalla Russia.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Putin ha affermato di mantenere rapporti di lavoro con molti, anche con Macron.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2022)

L’Economist ha nominato l’Ucraina il Paese dell’anno 2022.

@hakaishin ne sarà felice


----------



## Jino (20 Dicembre 2022)

Seguite il giornalista Claudio Locatelli? Stamattina i russi l'hanno quasi fatto secco....


----------



## gabri65 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin in un video discorso ai partecipanti all'incontro dei ministri della Difesa dei Paesi della Csi e dell'Organizzazione per la Cooperazione di Shanghai ha accusato l’occidente di star cercando con tutti i mezzi di mantenere il proprio predominio.
> Per Putin il popolo ucraino è diventato vittima di queste aspirazioni occidentali.
> Putin ha aggiunto che ora si vedono le gravi conseguenze di tali azioni in Ucraina. Secondo il leader russo per un certo numero di anni, l'Occidente ha spudoratamente sottratto e sfruttato le risorse dell’Ucraina, ha incoraggiato il genocidio e il terrore nel Donbass, ha trasformato l'Ucraina in una colonia e ora ne usa il popolo come carne da macello, come ariete contro la Russia.
> Per Putin l’Occidente continuando a fornire all'Ucraina armi e munizioni, inviando mercenari, la sta spingendo su un percorso suicida.
> ...



Magari l'Occidente usasse il popolo ucraino.

Sono gli USA che usano l'Occidente, con la sua complicità autolesionista. E ci trascineranno nel baratro insieme a loro, visto che fine stanno facendo dal punto di vista della società civile.


----------

